# Delonghi ESAM 4200.S EX1 not starting correctly.



## BIll.Moo (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I have one of these machine that I like to think I look after well, de-scaling with propriety de-scaler as and when needed and keeping it nice and clean. I have had the machine for just over two and a hlaf years not and I have noticed a degradation in the machine, starting with the 'wash out' at start up failing. Now when I switch it on the single and dual cup lights just flash at me. But if I turn it off then back on again the machine will work as usual but won't do it's usual pump out, and any coffee made is tepid and insipid.

If I leave it for about 10 to 15 minutes before making a brew the water temperature is better but not as hot as it has been.

Has any user had a similar experience with this and is there a way to fix it without sending it off for service?

--

Bill


----------



## DublinLoveBean (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a 5400 which I believe is similar and have not experienced these problems.

I've not been "inside" mine yet but it sounds like you have a problem, either with the thermostat or the boiler unit.

Perhaps someone else can assist.

Best of luck.


----------

